# car test costs



## kildare1 (16 Oct 2003)

Interested in hearing contributors viewpoints regarding the NCT- car test. It seems a lot stricter than that up north or in uk, especially since it was tightened up recently.Many people are finding the experience bizarre, and even after preliminary repairs the nct people often seem to find the slightest of faults. It costs almost fifty euro, and involves paying for retests, not to mention repairs - even to the point of having your county name spelt correctly on the numberplate - something that can cause your car to fail. Is it another example of the rip off culture that is so rampant in this country?


----------



## mackin135 (16 Oct 2003)

*test costs*

NCT is a pure ripoff. They are only interested in the money and gouging you for as much of it as they can get from you.


----------



## mackin135 (16 Oct 2003)

*further to my first post*

My car failed NCT due to the inside of one of the rear wheels being under 1.6 mm. Now I wouldn't mind but it had been with a mechanic all day Saturday for a good looking over before the poxy test. I don't mind buying the new tyre cause it needs it. But why do I have to pay NCTS €27.20 for a retest when any fool could see that it is a new tyre? 

I was onto them and they said it was cause they'd have to put it up on the ramp to ensure that it was a new tyre and wasn't damaged and was the correct size and ... wtf? I told her it was extrotion and she said that that was the procedure ... no satisfaction. I mean why would I buy a tyre that was the wrong size? Or if I payed for a new tyre and it was damaged would I not return it and bollick the seller?


----------

